# M101 instead of M105



## brainstorm (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello!

I started to polish my car for a couple of years ago. Found many tips from the internet forums about M105 and M205, specially from Junkman from youtube!

I use a 8mm orbit Dual action polisher.

M105 with CG Orange Hex logic and M205 with a White CG Hex logic.

I get very good results, but i thought that M105 was very dry compared to the M205 that was really nice with long working time. M105 got dry very fast so i have to spray water on the pad many times.

I see people writing about M101, it seems to be more wet and have a longer working time like M205.

So my question is! Will i be more happy with the M101 instead of M105 with the orange Hex Logic?

Looking forward to your reply :buffer:


----------

